# Anybody Here Creates Digital Art?



## Diana34

I love all kinds of art. I use various programs such as Paint Shop Pro, Bryce 3D, Corel Draw, Daz Studio. Here is an image I created using Bryce 3D program.....let me know what you think!


----------



## Diana34

Well I guess not to many digital artists here...but anyways here is another creation of mine using Bryce 3D


----------



## Chiller

I love these Diana.  With a lot of the dark stuff I want to create, I wish I had this talent to create the images I see in my head.   Bit by bit Im learning photoshop, but it will take a while.   Very well done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Diana34

Thanks Chiller...for your comment. 

Photo Shop is a pretty neat program it is not at all hard to learn I am sure you will learn in no time...!


----------



## JohnMF

i do digital paintings corel paint sometimes, does that count?

link in my sig


----------



## Diana34

It certainly does count. Your paintings are absolutely beautiful...they have a very artistic look.

Here is another image I created in Bryce. I did a little post work on this one to give it sort of a dreamy look...


----------



## kanmai

Very nice work..


----------



## MyaLover

I do a lot of digital art... however I rarely post it.


----------



## TwoRails

Interesting stuff.  I love the colors and feel in your first post.  I think the unicorn is nice, but it's a little too bright for me.  I checked out your Web site, too.  I wish I had time to learn how to do that.

PS: MyaLover, you should post some of your work.


----------



## Diana34

kanmai said:


> Very nice work..


 

Thank you  Kanmai..!!....


----------



## Diana34

MyaLover said:


> I do a lot of digital art... however I rarely post it.


 

Hi MyaLover.....you should post some of your work I would love to see it..!!


----------



## Diana34

TwoRails said:


> Interesting stuff. I love the colors and feel in your first post. I think the unicorn is nice, but it's a little too bright for me. I checked out your Web site, too. I wish I had time to learn how to do that.
> 
> PS: MyaLover, you should post some of your work.


 


Hi TwoRails....thank you very much for your lovely comment..!

Thanks also for visiting my site........I really don't have time either, I am a full time mom and also work. But I always try to find some time for myself..at least a couple of hours every 2 days or so and I close myself up in my computer room and start creating!!


----------



## TwoRails

No image above   "unavailable"


----------



## Diana34

TwoRails said:


> No image above  "unavailable"


 

Sorry I really don't know why it was unavailable...I deleted that post beacause I could not seem to fix it.

Here is the image again...just that I will begin to post them much more smaller.  I made it with Terragen and added the figure in PSP..!!


----------



## TwoRails

Kinda small for my eyes, but nice nonetheless


----------



## Dmitri

A loong time ago, I used to make some when we had to code them by hand (circle(30,-12,18), that kind of thing). Never much good tho, just for fun.

I made this one lately, with the new programs that make it sooo much easier. I doubt I will make any more tho.


----------



## Diana34

Thank you *TwoRails* for your lovely commment. So should I just continue posting large images?

Hi *Dimitri*...Very nice image the lighting details are just wonderful...you should continue to create more!!!!


----------



## TwoRails

Diana34 said:


> Thank you *TwoRails* for your lovely commment. So should I just continue posting large images?...


I sure think so.  I find it's hard to appreciate such things when they are too small, and with the restrictions on most places like Photobucket, you have to post a low res shot anyway.  The new forum owners have already solved the "too big" issue by showing only a low res with the option to 'click for larger.'

All that to say I think the 1200x900 you posted is a perfect size.

The only down size over anything larger is it's easier for "not nice" people to hijack your work...


----------



## TwoRails

Dmitri said:


> ... I made this one lately, with the new programs that make it sooo much easier. I doubt I will make any more tho.


Why not?  The above is pretty nice.


----------



## Diana34

TwoRails said:


> I sure think so. I find it's hard to appreciate such things when they are too small, and with the restrictions on most places like Photobucket, you have to post a low res shot anyway. The new forum owners have already solved the "too big" issue by showing only a low res with the option to 'click for larger.'
> 
> All that to say I think the 1200x900 you posted is a perfect size.
> 
> The only down size over anything larger is it's easier for "not nice" people to hijack your work...


 

Hi I will continue to post them 1200x900...then..

Here is a little something for Christmas I made this one small so I cannot post it any larger...Created using Paint Shop Pro. Have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## TwoRails

And Merry Christmas to you and all who celebrate it!! 

Did you use that for your Christmas cards?  It's very nice.

How do you "cut out" your graphics and add shadows to them?  I don't cut-out things often, and when I do it takes me forever to do: there has to be a better way than just using the Background Eraser.  I have no idea on adding shadows...


----------



## Diana34

TwoRails said:


> And Merry Christmas to you and all who celebrate it!!
> 
> Did you use that for your Christmas cards? It's very nice.
> 
> How do you "cut out" your graphics and add shadows to them? I don't cut-out things often, and when I do it takes me forever to do: there has to be a better way than just using the Background Eraser. I have no idea on adding shadows...


 

Hi Thanks for your lovely comment!

Actually yes, I did use it as a Christmas card. I use PNG images that either I create or I download free from the web. these images have transparent backgorunds and can be opened any most any graphics program. 

There are many sites that offer them for free. You just download the images and put everything together in your graphics program.

Also I use many PSP tubes for my card creations. There are also many sites that offer them for free. If your looking for any thing special or would like a tutorial just let me know and I can send it to you via email ..


Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Diana34

Almost forgot...

To add a shadow depends on what graphics program you have. If you have PSP

 Go to your layers palette and click on the image you wish to add shadow to. Go to effects menu and choose Drop Down Shadow. A settings box will pop up, enter your desired settings and your done! If your not sure what settings to put in just move it around while looking into the small preview window until you have the desired look!


----------



## TwoRails

Thanks Diana34, for the tips!!  I just tried that shadow trick, and that is sweet!  -- I've tried using tubes but not being able to directly pick the one I want without cycling thru them all is a little frustrating to me, I hate to admit.  I'll have to search for some PNGs and tubes.  And yes, I'll appreciate any tips tricks you care to share!


----------



## Jurence

I take snapshots of games i'm playing when i get an outrageous victory, does that count?


----------

